# أساسي لأولى فلزات و مواد The Science and Engineering of Materials



## العلم للإيمان (24 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
http://mihd.net/0bn45h​


----------



## احمد منصف (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (31 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دااارش (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده في :
Payer Process 
&
Autoclaves


----------



## العلم للإيمان (1 أبريل 2007)

لو سمحتم محتاجين مواضيع شيقة توضع في موقعنا في مختلف المجالات وفي مختلف اللغات http://www.theaim.jeeran.com/
http://www.theaim.jeeran.com عن طريق المراسلة عبر الميل الموجود في http://www.theaim.jeeran.com/about us.htm
------------------
موقع ممتاز ,جزاك الله خيراً
--------------
السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده في :
Payer Process 
&
Autoclaves
---------
لا أعرف أخي, أرسل طلبك في موضوع منفصل ,أو في طلبات الكتب


----------



## alshangiti (1 أبريل 2007)

الأخ - دااارش هل تعنى Bayer او payer

Bayer process تنقسم الى أربعة أقسام

1- Digestion
2- Clarification
3- Precipitation
4- Calcination

وتستخدم لأنتاج الألومينا وأخترعها patented @ karl josef Bayer فى عام 1888


----------



## م.لينا (5 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

